# What is going on with guys running the shore line



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

The last several trips out wade fishing there is so many people running the shoreline. This last Saturday I was out by panther point and had at least 10 boats come right down the shoreline and half of them got within 40 or50 yards of me and just wave as they go by. One went in between me and the shoreline. I don't understand it. I have the respect to give people wading or just fishing off the boat as much room as I can. Do people not get it or do they just don't care. I hope they just don't know any better since most guys in the fishing scene are pretty good guys. Have y'all been seeing this everywhere or is just me.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

And we're OFF!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I watched someone do it last weekend. I think he thought the waders were an obstacle course.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Me and a buddy were fishing less than 50 yards from a shoreline last weekend and had a boat burn it about 10 feet off it. What the he&@? He had 400 yds of open water to go behind us. Of course he got the finger!


----------



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

I was thinking paint ball gun but that would prolly get me into trouble, or beat up.


----------



## reddevil sportsman (Mar 20, 2014)

People nowadays just don't have respect for other people anymore. They know they are in the wrong, they just don't care


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Spectackler (Feb 1, 2012)

It's not just shallow water wading. We were fishing a nice slick 75 yards off the North Jetty Saturday, with 4 people standing and casting, and a boat went by 20 yards away, maybe 20 mph putting out a nice wake, waving as they went by. An entire ocean available to get more clearance. I honestly believe they're ignorant or oblivious and have enough disposable income to buy a boat without learning or caring what's right first.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This year of fishing is so much different than years before. 

I'm kidding. Same thing as always. It only seems a bit worse because of the ability to gripe publicly. Yes it sucks. Keep on grinding. 

Most of em honestly don't know any different. Have the money and can buy a boat, and need to learn. It's not that deep in the grand scheme of things. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bazinga!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't understand people sometimes? Now, I do kinda understand if it was airboats.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm not gonna beat and bang through rough water if its smooth closer in . However I will move out and give a wide birth if someone is fishing .


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Too many Boyz with Toyz, and A-type personalities. The weekends are truly cursed, these days...


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I've got mine!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Gotta watch for the waders neck deep in the middle of the bay. Of course, the boat is close to the shore a quarter mile away. White hat and they look like crab trap floats. Except for the extended middle finger. Most of us try to watch for and avoid, especially close to shore. Sorry about the jerks.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

In all my years in construction I learned something important that helped me keep things going because I had to over come it everyday and stay on schedule.
We are surrounded by DMFers.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

They are just ignorant for the most part. I've watched so many people come in on a plane, throttle back, toss the anchor with ample arc as soon as the boat comes off plane, fish 10-15 minutes, pull anchor and off they go again ( all of this in a shallow bay). No one has ever explained to them anything about fishing. They may not stick with it because they will never catch anything, but there are three more behind them ready to repeat the same mistakes. 

No one is making any more bays and they don't grow and multiply, but every day people are streaming into Texas from everywhere getting jobs and looking for something to do. So they get a boat and they see all these boats on a shoreline and want to join in the fun. And have you been to your average strip center or beach? When was the last time there wasn't piles of trash scattered about. Somewhere about 1995 or 2000, a lot of people just stopped caring about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Trouthappy said:


> Too many Boyz with Toyz, and A-type personalities. The weekends are truly cursed, these days...


Well, in old days these types were taught manners (by peers). As result, only few A-types were around, usually the strongest ones. It was considered unfair.

Nowadays, teaching manners will land you in jail and just anyone could be A-type. Like Soviet system -- it is more fair, but the end result is that you end up surrounded with a-types.

What I am trying to say is good intentions often leads to unexpected consequences and in many cases the only one to blame is us. ;-)


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess they did not have a trolling motor..but I know better


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

It seems fairly simple to me. Look at the economy around the Houston/Freeport area. Back in '08/'09 I would be the only boat at the ramp on a weekday. Literally no one on the water. Now, with all these new people and a bunch of them want to get on the water in their new boats and toys, and have most likely never owned or operated a boat or been in the bays. Everything changes , nothing ever stays the same. As long as the human race is around, we're going to have to deal with changes.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mini-x Fan said:


> Me and a buddy were fishing less than 50 yards from a shoreline last weekend and had a boat burn it about 10 feet off it. What the he&@? He had 400 yds of open water to go behind us. Of course he got the finger!


Im guessing u have never ruined anyones wade before? Maybe helped by following someone lol A lot of people are new on the bays and don't know how to run..ive seen people come 40 yds from me and run right up on the reef im fishing..im guilty as they come but ive always learned from it to not make the mistake again..at the pass u have waders fish channels and leave boats maybe 20 yds to get through...I do hate when they come screaming by though that is pretty disrespectful


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

colbyntx said:


> I don't understand people sometimes? Now, I do kinda understand if it was airboats.


Because Airboats make people into a$$hats?



2thDr said:


> Gotta watch for the waders neck deep in the middle of the bay. Of course, the boat is close to the shore a quarter mile away. White hat and they look like crab trap floats. Except for the extended middle finger. Most of us try to watch for and avoid, especially close to shore. Sorry about the jerks.


I've done this. Barely daybreak, I am running to SLP, and see a 'buoy', run towards it and 50 yards out, notice it is holding a fishing rod...  this guy was a mile from anything, shoulder deep in the water, low light, but I still got the one finger salute.
:rybka:


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

What I cannot stand about people running the shoreline are the guys who run it because they have a shallow water boat and the water is choppy (not rough) so they run next to the shore where it is smoother. THIS IS TEXAS THE WIND IS GOING TO BLOW AND IT IS GOING TO BE CHOPPY.... These guys need to deal with it and just get their teeth rattled out... They bought the boat and knew how it handles in choppy water.... If you dont like it then go find a another boat that rides smoother, but by all means dont run the shoreline where others are fishing.... People act like Arses when they dont have any accountability and wont face the person that they just cut off or buzzed the shoreline. The economy has gotten better in Texas and more people here are able to afford to get on the water with boats.... Some who never have operated boats and have no clue about being courteous as well as some who think they can act like however they want and it just doesnt matter (some guides fall into this category who think they own the bay because they are on the water everyday and are local). At the end of the day we all need to be mindful of what we are doing as there are more and more people sharing the waters.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Amen wahoozy*

You summed it up well. I view it along the lines of "I have a cool paycheck, a cool boat loan for my cool boat, I have a cool hat and shades, a cool "team" shirt, a cool rod and reel, I watch NASCAR and all the trumped up fishing shows so I am just too cool to worrry about that old graybeard wading that flat trying to top his PB". OK, maybe a bit exaggerated......


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

workorfish said:


> You summed it up well. I view it along the lines of "I have a cool paycheck, a cool boat loan for my cool boat, I have a cool hat and shades, a cool "team" shirt, a cool rod and reel, I watch NASCAR and all the trumped up fishing shows so I am just too cool to worrry about that old graybeard wading that flat trying to top his PB". OK, maybe a bit exaggerated......


Pretty well summed it up..All you missed was you gota listen to my MUSIC as I go within 1/2 mile TOO..


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

workorfish said:


> You summed it up well. I view it along the lines of "I have a cool paycheck, a cool boat loan for my cool boat, I have a cool hat and shades, a cool "team" shirt, a cool rod and reel, I watch NASCAR and all the trumped up fishing shows so I am just too cool to worrry about that old graybeard wading that flat trying to top his PB". OK, maybe a bit exaggerated......


Haters gonna hate.....lol im guilty of burning shorelines because the water is rougher the deeper you go but I take the beating if I see waders or a boat off in the distance. I dont see a point of beating me or my boat if for a1/2 mile I dont see one boat on the shoreline I would **** near call you a dumbars if you prefer to run in a 2ft chop instead of no chop on the shore. But some people just dont care about going way out of the way so you dont mess up other peoples fishing. I hate when people run up on me so I dont run up on them.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm mainly a walk in wade fisherman. I'm pretty limited as to where and how far I can go. I guess I'm lucky, because I see few boats anywhere near me where and when I fish. Those boats that I do see are almost always courteous as they pass by. I can count on one hand the number of times a year a boat comes "too close" while I am wading. But maybe my idea of too close is different from other fishermen.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

We were in East Matty a couple weeks back making some drifts close to late morning so there were still plenty of waders on the shoreline. Then we see this boat doing a mininum of 60mph from somewhere west of Oyster farms all the way down to Brown Cedar just a couple hundred yards off the shoreline. Thankfully i haven't heard of any accidents that day. Thats @ss-clownery at its finest.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Aggie87 said:


> Im guessing u have never ruined anyones wade before? Maybe helped by following someone lol A lot of people are new on the bays and don't know how to run..ive seen people come 40 yds from me and run right up on the reef im fishing..im guilty as they come but ive always learned from it to not make the mistake again..at the pass u have waders fish channels and leave boats maybe 20 yds to get through...I do hate when they come screaming by though that is pretty disrespectful


I have ruined peoples wades before when I first started running my boat. But actually in tight channel situations I have recently been complimented on my boating etiquette from other fisherman while on the water.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

wahoozy said:


> What I cannot stand about people running the shoreline are the guys who run it because they have a shallow water boat and the water is choppy (not rough) so they run next to the shore where it is smoother. THIS IS TEXAS THE WIND IS GOING TO BLOW AND IT IS GOING TO BE CHOPPY.... These guys need to deal with it and just get their teeth rattled out... They bought the boat and knew how it handles in choppy water.... If you dont like it then go find a another boat that rides smoother, but by all means dont run the shoreline where others are fishing.... People act like Arses when they dont have any accountability and wont face the person that they just cut off or buzzed the shoreline. The economy has gotten better in Texas and more people here are able to afford to get on the water with boats.... Some who never have operated boats and have no clue about being courteous as well as some who think they can act like however they want and it just doesnt matter (some guides fall into this category who think they own the bay because they are on the water everyday and are local). At the end of the day we all need to be mindful of what we are doing as there are more and more people sharing the waters.


So you anchor up 100 yards off the shore line then wade out 100/200 yards and you want people to run in front of you by at least 200/300 yards ?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Lots of folks are bird watchers and burn shorelines because that's where the shore birds are!


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes these things happen, and they will continue to happen as new people on the water learn the do's and don'ts. PEOPLE its SUMMER TIME they bays will be crowded. There will be pot lickers, and morons driving boats, Just avoid them and stay safe. 

Lets keep the threads to fishing and learning, not B*#@%ing like little girls about other boaters. Get over it.


----------



## ChaseB1991 (Nov 22, 2011)

These must be the same people who walk in the middle of parking lot aisles


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Burned in Shoreline...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Capt D said:


> So you anchor up 100 yards off the shore line then wade out 100/200 yards and you want people to run in front of you by at least 200/300 yards ?


Dam right! If you've got this guy at 400 yards out and you're running a shoreline that's 5 miles long with 80 waders from 50 to that 400 yards out, what are you gonna do? Zig zag through everyone just to gain an extra 10 mph? Amateurs I'm tellin you. Bunch of newbie fng amateurs that don't get it. And the guides or vets on the water that do this, they're just ********. The ramp is always the equalizer.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> Lots of folks are bird watchers and burn shorelines because that's where the shore birds are!


Yes bird watching.....bird watching it is


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably need speed bumps along all shorelines to stop this nonsense.
Maybe geo tubes like west bay.


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Dam right! If you've got this guy at 400 yards out and you're running a shoreline that's 5 miles long with 80 waders from 50 to that 400 yards out, what are you gonna do? Zig zag through everyone just to gain an extra 10 mph? Amateurs I'm tellin you. Bunch of newbie fng amateurs that don't get it. And the guides or vets on the water that do this, they're just ********. The ramp is always the equalizer.


I have never seen 80 waders on a shore line. Maybe 4 and if there 300/400 yards off the shore line I'm going to burn the shore line. If they less I go way around them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

You don't run the peninsula out of POC then. Lucky you.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

One rainy day when you cant do the things you planned, watch a movie called "Idiocracy". It will explain the whole situation.


----------



## osage243 (May 23, 2011)

I was raised fishing every weekend on Sam Rayburn and other lakes and the bay system. My old man taught me boating etiquette and to respect other fishermen and boaters. Most idiots on the water these days have no respect and don't care. From what I see on the water now, 7 out of 10 boaters should not be allowed to operate a boat.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

So yall are saying I cant burn shorelines with this new cat I bought?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Because Airboats make people into a$$hats?
> 
> I've done this. Barely daybreak, I am running to SLP, and see a 'buoy', run towards it and 50 yards out, notice it is holding a fishing rod...  this guy was a mile from anything, shoulder deep in the water, low light, but I still got the one finger salute.
> :rybka:


Yes, and most airboats don't run very well in deep water and can get pretty dangerous to operate. They are a PITA and I said I didn't like them but that's how it is.

It doesn't even have to be the shoreline these days. Fishing Tuesday on a shoreline drift and some yahoo with a couple girls just runs up, cuts in and starts to fish 75 yards right on our drift line. People just don't care anymore!!!


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Has anyone considered making a boating etiquette video and posting it on this site or on YouTube? How about putting your negativity to work and writing an article on your etiquette beliefs and get it posted on the front page of the site.

Quit crying and do something about your issue. Y'all expect every boater to have your knowledge and upbringing. I can promise you that most new boats, or used ones for that matter, don't have anything in the users manual about how to maneuver or properly boat around people wading. 

Or would you rather complain and do nothing?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

colbyntx said:


> Yes, and most airboats don't run very well in deep water and can get pretty dangerous to operate. They are a PITA and I said I didn't like them but that's how it is.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be the shoreline these days. Fishing Tuesday on a shoreline drift and some yahoo with a couple girls just runs up, cuts in and starts to fish 75 yards right on our drift line. People just don't care anymore!!!


I hear you, but sometimes common sense gets blown away with the big prop, I think.

There is a cove I like to fish, 200-300 yards across the mouth, most of it 1' with a small 3' channel if you run straight across. Probably a mile to turn in, and burn the shore all the way around. The one guy that runs an airboat there, will turn in and burn the shore if there is someone fishing. If no-one is in the cove, he goes straight.

*****-hat, straight up.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm always on the lookout for wader if/when I'm running close to the shore but drifters on the other hand are a little harder to predict. Some people start their drifts further off the shore than others and it's not always easy to tell. I know where I like to start drifting from but I've noticed at times I've cut off someones drift accidentally or blown through it because they are starting their drifts about 50 yards out from the waders. Oh well...can't please them all and you definitely can't read other peoples mind. I just try to show others the same respect I would want...that isn't always what they want though :headknock

I know the OP originated this thread about running shore lines but to the guys that get mad :hairout: about people running through the channel while they are anchored in the middle when lines out ...seriously! Hopefully you wouldn't stand in the middle of the highway and expect everyone to stop and go around ya!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't think folks are intentionally rude, i think they just don't know.

I usually try to give more room then i'm comfortable with but I can honestly say that there have been times that I put off a bit more wake then i should by not completely stopping the boat before i move.

Waders I stay as far as I can away, I wade and i certainly don't like when some guy in a boat motors up on me. a couple of months ago I was fishing a shoreline and started getting in on fish and a boat pulled between me and the bank and started casting parallel. I think he was genuinely curious when neither of us caught anything else.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

I went out with a good friend for the first time and he had a lanyard with a "the worlds loudest whistle" on his neck. He used this wading and boating when he saw someone in the distance who looked like they were making a path in his wade or drift. I told him that was supposed to be for emergency use only and was kind of like crying wolf, but he insisted it was also to get peoples attention, and it seemed to work as he would blow on that thing and when they saw him he would point off in a direction. It worked everytime he did it too, well, that day anyway. But he said sometimes they ignore his whistle.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

It is kinda of funny watching folks that don't know the water crash into reefs, but then I feel sorry for them too. I remember watching a guy in a small boat on a plane going across Christmas bay. The water was up and Acadia reef was hidden. I watched and realized he has no idea he is about to crash into an oyster reef. I've seen it on the sand bars at cold pass. In jones lake off the ICW. Just last week, a couple of guys went out into the muddy brazos in lake Jackson at night in a Jon boat, one didn't come back. I've gotten where I just fish, at least on the summer weekends, hidden up in some shallow marsh behind acres of shell. You really do have to sort of fish defensively and have low expectations on a busy weekend. I don't get mad if someone comes too close or fails to notice that I'm fishing a flat. Sort of fooled once, shame on you, fooled twice shame on me.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Don't know any better*

Yes


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

A few dumb arses on both sides if this debate. Simple rule if you see someone wading or drifting. Try to 1st figure out their strategy, drifting, anchored, wading shallow (inward to shoreline) or deep, from there decide the best way to pass without getting too close. If you guess wrong, you will get the finger, if not they wave. In all cases, ask yourself what direction would I want me to go if I'm in their shoes. 

Nothing funny about people hitting obstructions while running. People get hurt bad or worse in that situation. 

Asking a true flat bottom boat to cross an open bay like Galveston or Baffin instead of running a shoreline in the winds we have had recently is unreasonable. If you believe otherwise, well I probably remember you from school riding up in the short bus.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Probably need speed bumps along all shorelines to stop this nonsense.
> Maybe geo tubes like west bay.


maybe a 100# concrete block submerged here and there and we'll call them fish habitat lol and as for 80 waders which I do believe ,I wouldn't even bother or get close , I would go elsewhere find a better spot


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cva34 said:


> maybe a 100# concrete block submerged here and there and we'll call them fish habitat lol


Some of you guys are idiots.

I don't care how close they come to you and mess up your fishing. Intentionally placing obstructions in the water to damage someone's boat and possibly hurt or kill somebody is completely moronic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Some of you guys are idiots.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


^ x2


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

osage243 said:


> I was raised fishing every weekend on Sam Rayburn and other lakes and the bay system. My old man taught me boating etiquette and to respect other fishermen and boaters. Most idiots on the water these days have no respect and don't care. From what I see on the water now, 7 out of 10 boaters should not be allowed to operate a boat.


This is the truth!


----------



## FOWLHOOK (Jul 8, 2009)

When is the last time you saw a school off about 300+ red fish tailing on the weekend in poc. I have come to realize those days are over. Now i wade with my head on a swivel hopeing i don't get ran over when i get away from the boat.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

cva34 said:


> maybe a 100# concrete block submerged here and there and we'll call them fish habitat lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

railbird said:


> A few dumb arses on both sides if this debate. Simple rule if you see someone wading or drifting. Try to 1st figure out their strategy, drifting, anchored, wading shallow (inward to shoreline) or deep, from there decide the best way to pass without getting too close. If you guess wrong, you will get the finger, if not they wave. In all cases, ask yourself what direction would I want me to go if I'm in their shoes.
> 
> Nothing funny about people hitting obstructions while running. People get hurt bad or worse in that situation.
> 
> Asking a true flat bottom boat to cross an open bay like Galveston or Baffin instead of running a shoreline in the winds we have had recently is unreasonable. If you believe otherwise, well I probably remember you from school riding up in the short bus.


No way do I want anyone to get hurt, but the guy running through Christmas Bay and onto Acadia Reef obviously did not have a clue about the obstruction that he hit, an obstruction clearly marked on any map. There was no chance he'd make it through on the course he was on so I'm not going to feel too sorry for him ( didn't appear he was injured) when it was his responsibility to learn how to navigate in the water he was in.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ya'll quit griping*

The toys crowd provides me with cheap new rides all the time --they ain't fishermen - never will be unless a guide takes em to catch a few --

Burn baby burn , blow up that powerhead - I will buy the boat for cheap and make a profit --

Just because you can run shallow doesn't mean you should -


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

karstopo said:


> *It is kinda of funny watching folks that don't know the water crash into reefs*, but then I feel sorry for them too. I remember watching a guy in a small boat on a plane going across Christmas bay. The water was up and Acadia reef was hidden. I watched and realized he has no idea he is about to crash into an oyster reef. I've seen it on the sand bars at cold pass. In jones lake off the ICW. Just last week, a couple of guys went out into the muddy brazos in lake Jackson at night in a Jon boat, one didn't come back. I've gotten where I just fish, at least on the summer weekends, hidden up in some shallow marsh behind acres of shell. You really do have to sort of fish defensively and have low expectations on a busy weekend. I don't get mad if someone comes too close or fails to notice that I'm fishing a flat. Sort of fooled once, shame on you, fooled twice shame on me.


You are a special kind of evil. There is nothing funny about major repair dollars to a boat or worse injuries to captain and crew.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> The toys crowd provides me with cheap new rides all the time --they ain't fishermen - never will be unless a guide takes em to catch a few --
> 
> Burn baby burn , blow up that powerhead - I will buy the boat for cheap and make a profit --
> 
> Just because you can run shallow doesn't mean you should -


Im sure most people would fix their power head then give you a boat less then what its worth. If your buying boats with good motors for how ever much and you buy a good boat with a blown power head that has a price drop to get the power head fixed which by time you get the repair bill added to what you pay for the boat is prob the same value possibly more your not making much profit if any. Seems like your buying peoples ragged out **** they have no use for anymore.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaysand247 said:


> I'm not gonna beat and bang through rough water if its smooth closer in . However I will move out and give a wide birth if someone is fishing .


A lot of idiots run nothing but the shoreline...no matter what. This is why you rarely see the big schools of trout and reds in the shallows, anymore.

In the old days, people RAN DEEP and FISHED SHALLOW. Now, the area that should be RESERVED FOR FISHING is a freakin highway....can't fix stupid, though.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

txwader247 said:


> You are a special kind of evil. There is nothing funny about major repair dollars to a boat or worse injuries to captain and crew.


Anybody that runs through unknown areas at high speeds is an IDIOT and thats how they learn. I spent many an hour idling through areas learning them as I went.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cork & Jig said:


> A lot of idiots run nothing but the shoreline...no matter what. This is why you rarely see the big schools of trout and reds in the shallows, anymore.
> 
> In the old days, people RAN DEEP and FISHED SHALLOW. Now, the area that should be RESERVED FOR FISHING is a freakin highway....can't fix stupid, though.


I think yall should just blaim the boat manufacturers for building shallow water boats! Not the guys running them they are just trying to get their money's worth!!!! (Sarcasm)....btw the good ole days are gone the same amount of fish are there and they still need to eat just need to learn how to catch them the new way.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow! This thread is starting to look like the wpp Facebook page! Looks like they will banish all boats from shallow water soon. Pretty sad to see in my opinion.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

I guess most wade shorelines off of their boats up the coast, there is a couple of spoil islands off the ICW in the LLM where people anchor and wade the shallows to the spoils, but, down here in open water, on several occasions I have drifted up on 3-4 guys anchored fishing off the boat, and 1 or 2 of their friends wading around in open bay???

Alot of people do this down here, and it is even more dangerous than wading the shoreline for them!! Boats must stay on plane in the shallows of the LLM, and guys wading in open water are putting themselves in danger!! IMHO...


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

This is very simple.

1) People who dont know better. They will learn, or they wont, but there will always be some.

2) People who dont care. There seems to be more and more everyday, but what do you do.

3) People who want to fish primarily shallow, bought a boat that is great at that and cant handle 10 mph winds, and dont give a shti about your wade. "Why beat my boat up when I can just ruin miles of shoreline you plan to fish. Tough shti, i'll be in the back of Pringle." How about this, you decided you needed a specialized boat for your specialized fishing locale, take your lumps instead of F'ing up everyone else's day/*resources*/time.

The deep v's run better in the protected waters as well, but its not that rough ~4-500 yrds offshore. Not talking about the middle of the bay here.

At the end of the day, its everyone's water, and freedom to do whatever blah blah. ALOT of this would go away with $1500 licenses.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

railbird said:


> Wow! This thread is starting to look like the wpp Facebook page! Looks like they will banish all boats from shallow water soon. Pretty sad to see in my opinion.


X2


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

fattyflattie said:


> This is very simple.
> 
> 1) People who dont know better. They will learn, or they wont, but there will always be some.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry not to be a smartaz but do you really think a 1500 license is going to stop a guy with a 30 40 50 60k boat from burning shorelines? Also if you run a flats boat you would know that 400 yards off the bank on a 20mph wind mines well be the middle of the bay your going to take the same beating hints running on the shoreline.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

gunsmoke11 said:


> ....btw the good ole days are gone the same amount of fish are there and they still need to eat just need to learn how to catch them the new way.


I agree, the fish are still available.

Unfortunately, fishing for shallow, schooled up fish is becoming rarer and rarer. I've had to change my strategies to stay on the fish......


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

What boat burns shorelines better? I heard Majek does but some people say Shoalwater. How about tower boats? Those guys have an advantage because they can spot the waders and dodge them better.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> What boat burns shorelines better? I heard Majek does but some people say Shoalwater. How about tower boats? Those guys have an advantage because they can spot the waders and dodge them better.


When I burn shorelines I prefer tower boats easyer to pick out waders and harder for them to hit you with their lures when you get real close.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

KDubBlast said:


> So yall are saying I cant burn shorelines with this new cat I bought?


Nope. Thus your burn bar is just decoration.:cheers:


----------



## TX1836 (May 5, 2014)

Use to fish w/a guy who kept a spare reel loaded w/cheap line untied to the spool and a popping cork on the other end . 150yds of mono wrapped around a prop eventually slows them down!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Well,I've read this whole fine thread, and it appears that you can't fix stuppid or burning the shore lines. What's next.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Some of you guys are idiots.
> 
> I don't care how close they come to you and mess up your fishing. Intentionally placing obstructions in the water to damage someone's boat and possibly hurt or kill somebody is completely moronic.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Did you not notice the LOL at end...Joke Man LIghten up


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

txwader247 said:


> You are a special kind of evil. There is nothing funny about major repair dollars to a boat or worse injuries to captain and crew.


I'm not wanting anyone to get hurt and no doubt it wouldn't be good to have a very expensive boat and motor to get all messed up, but the situation is many people don't know and seem unwilling to learn how to operate a boat responsibly. A good part of that is knowing the water your in and operating safely and with courtesy. Because the boater disregards these rules and courtesies, people get hurt and boats get messed up and shorelines get burned all because the boater doesn't know the water he is navigating and chooses to operate at an unsafe speed in water he doesn't know and gets too close to other boats and waders.

It's kinda of like the guy weaving in and out of traffic on the freeway completely disregarding his fellow motorists because he's got some place to be and has decided unilaterally that he has a greater right to the road than the rest of us. So when I see his vehicle smashed up on an overpass support one of the feelings I'm going to have is that he had it coming.

If you run up on a reef that is on every map and smash up your boat why am I supposed to feel bad about that? People burning shorelines and getting too close to waders and other boaters and operating at unsafe speeds in areas with navigational hazards aren't going to get a lot of sympathy from me when they tear up their stuff.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is called summer time and all the people that do not fish all year or much at all are out in force along with the usual AH's that think it is funny, do not know, or just rude.

I already ready for winter fishing when 75% put their boat and kayak up for another year.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If any of you believe giving 400-500yds is not enough room, when going around waders, you are in need of some serious counseling. 

The fact that you choose to wade fish in a freeway, shouldn't entitle you to control of the entire shoreline from my point of entry to my destination. I'm taking a stand right here, if you don't like my route to and from my fishing holes, you should pick a new wade fishing spot. I will give you plenty of room when I navigate around you, but as of now my boat can't fly, so I will be motoring by. If you don't like it well you can kma!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Why do all wade fishermen think the fish leave when a boat passes ? I fish a popular entrance to the marsh . We catch specks and flounder most trips out . This morning a boat came by and my son cast in the prop wash and caught a 22 inch spec. We kept a limit and turned about that many back .


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

I fish an extremely high traffic spot in POC and have never worried about boats burning through because I can and do catch fish after they come through the pass. I have sat on a point on MEMORIAL WKEND with tons of boats passing by 15 yds away and STILL limited out on 20" specks. 

I will also give waders about 100 yds. It may take you an hour to get their anyways.


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

osage243 said:


> I was raised fishing every weekend on Sam Rayburn and other lakes and the bay system. My old man taught me boating etiquette and to respect other fishermen and boaters. Most idiots on the water these days have no respect and don't care. From what I see on the water now, 7 out of 10 boaters should not be allowed to operate a boat.


Same here. Hit the nail on the head. Remember to always set a good example and maybe others will learn from it.


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Here the problem they cut me off ,they potlicked me ,they burned by me to close SO I GUESS I WILL DO IT 2.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

railbird said:


> If any of you believe giving 400-500yds is not enough room, when going around waders, you are in need of some serious counseling.
> 
> The fact that you choose to wade fish in a freeway, shouldn't entitle you to control of the entire shoreline from my point of entry to my destination. I'm taking a stand right here, if you don't like my route to and from my fishing holes, you should pick a new wade fishing spot. I will give you plenty of room when I navigate around you, but as of now my boat can't fly, so I will be motoring by. If you don't like it well you can kma!


X2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure WPP gets a collective erection every time one of these threads start.... one of their fearless leaders is already crying about it on their facebook page. friggen moron... he sets up a video camera on the main entrance to some back lakes, then acts shocked when boats go by.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

"As of September 1, 2013, it is illegal to cause or allow any rooted seagrass plant to be uprooted or dug out from the bay or saltwater bottom by a submerged propeller within the coastal waters of the state of Texas. Violation is a Class C Misdemeanor subject to a fine of up to $500."

Until TPW actively starts enforcing this LAW and prosecuting, nothing will change. For all of you saying it does not affect the fish, please explain to me why prior to about 10 years ago, I could wade or pole shorelines and see loads of fish, and now those same shorelines rarely have fish? There are still crabs, shrimp and baitfish there, just the fish tend to hold and travel in deeper water now. When you spend the majority of your fishing time in knee deep or less water, you notice things like this.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

bigfly55 said:


> "As of September 1, 2013, it is illegal to cause or allow any rooted seagrass plant to be uprooted or dug out from the bay or saltwater bottom by a submerged propeller within the coastal waters of the state of Texas. Violation is a Class C Misdemeanor subject to a fine of up to $500."
> 
> Until TPW actively starts enforcing this LAW and prosecuting, nothing will change. For all of you saying it does not affect the fish, please explain to me why prior to about 10 years ago, I could wade or pole shorelines and see loads of fish, and now those same shorelines rarely have fish? There are still crabs, shrimp and baitfish there, just the fish tend to hold and travel in deeper water now. When you spend the majority of your fishing time in knee deep or less water, you notice things like this.


:biggrin: El-Ninio :biggrin:


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

bigfly55 said:


> "As of September 1, 2013, it is illegal to cause or allow any rooted seagrass plant to be uprooted or dug out from the bay or saltwater bottom by a submerged propeller within the coastal waters of the state of Texas. Violation is a Class C Misdemeanor subject to a fine of up to $500."





bigfly55 said:


> Until TPW actively starts enforcing this LAW and prosecuting, nothing will change.
> 
> Too many easy fire extinquisher tickets at the harbor to go out into the area they are hired to patrol. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------

